# DBOL hair loss



## Sonoz (May 8, 2012)

Been running 40mg oral BSI dbol for exactly two weeks with 20mg Nolva ed.

Last few days my hair has been falling out quite alot, diddnt think my family suffered from MPB.

Dont want my hair to thin so I am considering cutting the cycle short, do you think it is worth riding it out for a few days to see if the rate of loss slows/stops?

Any experiences with this?


----------



## E-Z gainz (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine thinned abit and went dry of it but i did my 4 weeks of it


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hell never done D-Bol but I know my hair would be more important to me then the gains!!


----------



## Sonoz (May 8, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> Hell never done D-Bol but I know my hair would be more important to me then the gains!!


Yeah I do like my hair!

Might give it til monday :/


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

when i did a 6 week cycle, i never had any hair loss, though only side i did have was head aches.


----------



## Sonoz (May 8, 2012)

E-Z gainz said:


> Mine thinned abit and went dry of it but i did my 4 weeks of it


Did it take long to come back to normal?


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Only lasted 2 weeks with Dbol, hair would fallout if i ran my fingers through it. Rate of loss reduced when I stopped the cycle but months later still losing more than I did before the dbol.


----------



## E-Z gainz (Jan 29, 2013)

Sonoz said:


> Did it take long to come back to normal?


Im a week and a half of it now and its getting thicker, it dint fall out but like said went thin n dry but its put me off takin again like the guys av said id rather have hair but it should stop when u stop


----------



## Sonoz (May 8, 2012)

Dann it, just as it was kicking in! Think ill cut it short and enjoy my hair for a few more years.

How long would you think PCT would need to be run for a 2 week cycle...


----------



## E-Z gainz (Jan 29, 2013)

Better safe than sorry so do 2-3 weeks nolva n clomid ti be sure, av a rest then get on the injectables there miles better imo


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

if your family has a history of mpb strong androgens and dht's will speed this up dramatically


----------



## Sonoz (May 8, 2012)

theBEAST2002 said:


> if your family has a history of mpb strong androgens and dht's will speed this up dramatically


Well, I diddnt think we had a history of MPB both sides of family have not lost hair. Grandad 89 years old has full head of hair.

Maybe it skipped some generations...


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Not sure if this is just in my imagination, but while on dbol last year and on triple x on current cycle I notice my hair seems alot thinner. Don't think I am imagining it cos my mrs has noticed it as well. It somehow seemed thicker after finishing last cycle...almost as if it wasn't hair loss but just a thinning (or drying out) of my existing hair??


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sonoz said:


> Well, I diddnt think we had a history of MPB both sides of family have not lost hair. Grandad 89 years old has full head of hair.
> 
> Maybe it skipped some generations...


Yes, but I'm assuming your 89 year old grandad does not take steroids lol??


----------



## Sonoz (May 8, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Not sure if this is just in my imagination, but while on dbol last year and on triple x on current cycle I notice my hair seems alot thinner. Don't think I am imagining it cos my mrs has noticed it as well. It somehow seemed thicker after finishing last cycle...almost as if it wasn't hair loss but just a thinning (or drying out) of my existing hair??


Yeah my hair does feel and look a lot dryer/strawy. But have also noticed more hair then usual left on the comb in the morning.


----------



## Sonoz (May 8, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Yes, but I'm assuming your 89 year old grandad does not take steroids lol??


Maybe not.lol. but if it was going to happen you think it would of by that age.


----------

